# FCG w/rotisserie motor (quest)



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

So I went to Wally World at lunch to pick up a rotisserie motor to play around with. It runs between 2 - 3 rpms/minute (actually closer to 2 than 3). 

I'm considering uses one for my FCG, but not sure how I could go about mounting a shaft to the motor. It's designed to mount vertically and hold one end of the sqaure rotisserie horizontal shaft. If I mount the motor horizontally for my FCG how can I attach the shaft so that it doesn't fall out? 

Didn't have a whole lot of time at lunch and couldn't find the JB weld, but did manage to get some high strenght 2 part epoxy. Should something like that hold?

What have you done to mount a shaft onto your rotisserie motor?

Thanks!!


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Ive actually done this........
Using a drill-press, I drilled out the hole from square to circle that aloud a lock-nut to be pressed in.
Then J.B.welded the lock-nut in the hole.
Be sure to have a bolt threaded in the lock-nut while the J.B.weld is drying.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

jabberwocky said:


> Ive actually done this........
> Using a drill-press, I drilled out the hole from square to circle that aloud a lock-nut to be pressed in.
> Then J.B.welded the lock-nut in the hole.
> Be sure to have a bolt threaded in the lock-nut while the J.B.weld is drying.


Good idea, but there doesn't appear to be enough material to round the square out. The corners of the square are pretty close to the outer are of the motors shaft which is almost recessed into the housing.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I have just glued the square shaft in place with some CA glue or suerglue. Once the shaft is in place, it is not coming out......


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

I have some great pics of how I did mine all find them for ya I used a wood frame and a rotisserie motor worked really well I ended up building 10 of them lats year for myself and neighbors that wanted one...

here is is a vid of mine I just found it gives you a really good look at the whole set-up and it's pretty easy to build if you got any question just ask....
March28102.flv video by ace22photo - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid116.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/ace22photo/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@o24/ace22photo/March28102


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

Here's what I did. I got some threaded rod to make the crank arm. Make sure it is small enough to fit into the square hole of the motor. Bend it in the shape you need. Then take a smaller sheet metal screw and screw it into the cavity between the threaded rod and the square hole. It will lock the threaded rod into place. Also, it is easy to attach the washer on the other end. Just loosely sandwich it between to lock nuts. Just be careful bending the threaded rod, because it will break if you bend it too much. Also I found that threaded rod with fine thread works better.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Another way is to drill a hole through the square rod at an angle and tap it so you can put a set screw in and lock it into place.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for all the ideas and support.

I built my frame work last night, and it needs one cross piece added for additional support. (It was a little flimsy where the wires for the arms would be.) I'm trying to keep the weight to a minimum so I built it out of angle aluminum.

I ended up using a 2 1/2 ton 2 part epoxy to secure the shaft into the motor. After a brief inspection this morning I think it's going to hold nicely. Should be able to have this one finished by tomorrow (ball practice tonight). I'll post some pics for sure, and try to come up with some video as well.


Thanks again, you guys are great!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

im using the same, i just put a small spot weld on it at work. 2part epoxy should work


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I have used these motors for my stirring witch and my fcg. I have just glued them. Of course be careful and don't use too much or it won't move at all. I had a friend attempt to drill out the piece that the rod goes into to put a pin in and broke it so I wouldn't advise trying to drill on that piece at all. It's basically pot metal and very brittle.


----------

